# I missed this place!



## miss_supra (Jan 26, 2010)

I used to be very active here then went on hiatus. I love this place, but it does not help my addiction to MAC.

I can't wait to be a contributing member again with future youtube tuts


----------



## panther27 (Jan 26, 2010)

Heyyy!Welcome back,you've been missed!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome back!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey, welcome back


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome back!  LOVE your natural look in the Challenges forum.  Stunning.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## gildedangel (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you for the wonderful welcome back!


----------



## nunu (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome back!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to have you back!


----------



## Ria-xo (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello, Welcome back


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi!! Welcome back!!!


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome back!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------

